# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  A Story I Made Up

## destinyblade

well i made up a story, it spans several pages, but il do it chapter by chapter, go easy on the grammer insulting, as i havent proof read it yet, but im quite pleased with what ive done, heres my book
destiny blade[size=4]
Destinys Blade

Prologue
Age I: The Age of Innocence 
The world was a most peaceful place the idea of anarchy or chaos simply would have been the thoughts of a madman.
One late summer when the crops were near harvest there was a downpour all across the world, the tears of god they became later known as. The tears of god were two very distinctive colours a blood red and ocean blue why I do not know even how but this all seems irrelevant. The rain did not stop it continued to pour, all of sudden when the should have set a many hours ago, it glowed a magnificent orange people all over the world stepped outside to witness this magnificent sunset as there eyes diverted they looked at there drowned crops and that beautiful ball of fire signified nothing that was in store for mankind.
Age II: The Age of Perishing 
As the crops across the entire world had failed, it was obvious even to a fool that the world that which they had lived on will ever be the same. People did what they could to survive, times were desperate, and countries began to blame on another for the lack of food. The leaders of all the great nations of the world had to come and think of a way around the blood, but people had become savage their lust for blood had overwhelmed them so the kings decided to arrange some sort of entertainment for the savages once known as the human race. This paved the way for the next age.
Age III: The Age of Blood
As the savages had no longer wanted to see each other fight to the death they wanted the leaders to as putting their own lives on the line was out of the question. So the leaders had no choice but to battle as the king of Arconia withdrew his blade from his sheath and charged at his opponent he stood still with his face facing another direction and a ghastly look on his face. Why the king wondered but none the less charged in and swung his blade backwards getting ready for the swipe as he swung his blade he realised what his opponent had been trying to stop he realised he had swung his blade to hard and now could not withdraw, he tried to make it as quick as possible, his opponents daughter had obstructed the way and a swipe of the kings blade was made right across her face blinding her in both eyes. The crowd gasped and turned away in horror as the kings opponents clutched his daughter lying on the ground with blood pouring from the gash she softly whispered into her father ear peace, father, hopefully this sinful act will spread across the land and stop the savagery, please father tell my story. The girl did not die but her efforts were in vain people refused to listen to her father, why well humans are selfish, they fuel there selfish desires with thoughts of greed, power and dominance. 
Age IV: The Age of Chaos 
As the people refused to listen to the mans cry for peace killings and rouge groups were formed killings were normal everyday acts the leaders needed to sort out the problem but to no avail.
Citizens of Arconia have had enough of the king; all that followed him was chaos. As the furious citizens tour down the door of the kings castle and pursed him up the stairs and as the long dagger was ready to pierce his skin he begged for mercy and said he had a plan to stop the wars and the chaos. As he slowly reached for the notes in his pocket the dagger ready to pierce his heart, the notes were quickly unfolded and examined. He seemed to be telling the truth, his plan was to gather the leaders of the great nations and make them all agree. After many weeks of sending messengers and eagerly awaiting the mail, the date had been arranged. The leaders went and all signed the treaty without question, the world once more seemed to be in harmony not the untouched harmony they once had but peace was better than no peace. As everyone now was once again adjusted to the peace the world was in harmony. Until something came down from the heavens unlike anything known to mankind. A meteorite came and threatened the existence of peace, leaders once more accused each other of these atrocities, the world was once more on the brink of chaos, but the king would not let all that he had worked for to be destroyed by the fist of god. 
Age V: The Age of Redemption
The king would not the girls efforts to be in vain he figured he owe her that much. Once more the leaders were gathered, the meteorite had hit in a most unfortunate of places, crippling one of the nations of resources and supplies, and although that was the case there was an unusual amount of refugees. The leaders decided to investigate they each brought dozens upon dozens of royal guards with them to assure there safety. As the king of Arconia approached the giant rock he felt something was about to happen but he couldnt picture what, in frustration he drew his blade and stabbed the gigantic rock and it seemed to let out a gigantic roar the heavens opened and rain followed but not the normal sort of rain the same two colours ran from the sky  blood red and ocean blue suddenly they became shrouded by fog and figures appeared in this distance but what they were could not be said at this time, they had surrounded the leaders and there men although the kings got where they were by fighting so they were by no means new to there weapon of choice, each country had there own unique fighting style and weapon the first to rush into the shadows was the king of Arconia with one swipe he decimated three of the shadowy creatures the other leaders and royal guard stood in astonishment when the creatures lunged in and they all had to draw there weapons and fight them off, the battle was hard and lasted nearly to sundown many fell in battle but none of which were the leaders. As the king wrote a few note while glancing at the new peace treaty he heard a whistle in the wind and everyone around him seemed to be moving frantically with wide open mouths and shocked expression, the king wobbled over to the table with the treaty and collapsed and he felt his chest he felt an arrow he crawled over to the treaty and wrote a message with his own blood peace, father, hopefully this sinful act will spread across the land and stop the savagery, please father tell my story while he wrote the word he coughed up blood but wished to be the last words he uttered. And slowly his eyes closed the king was dead.
Main story
Destiny, its one of those things no matter how far or fast you try to run from it you will have to face it some day. 
As I reached the top of the citadel the thought crossed my mind that I should turn back was it really worth it why? But I didnt care any more I wanted this nightmare to end as I stepped of the citadel I began to plunge.
My name is Nexus Saerox and this is the day I die.
Chapter One: Boy and his Blade
Ten Thousand Feet
I began to fall spreading my arms free loosening my pack, as I did my blade fell out of its holster and I remembered back to the very beginning.
I was orphaned incredibly young, ive never known my father but the one who took me in was a great man. He was a demon hunter, after the news of the death of the king these monsters were hunted down like a deer in hunting season. My Father used to be a blacksmith as he knew the working of a blade he was one of the first people they asked, he could not have said no, the issue was not open for debate if you were asked to become a demon hunter you became one. He found me when he was pursing a most elusive of prey, next to a cool fountain spring. They were both such lovely people and raised me as there own, I later found out in a conversation at the dinner table that they had lost there own son to a demon. Soon after my father taught me the ways of a demon hunter I became a great fighter he also taught me to read tracks so pursuing prey would be much easier. One day when my father was hunting a gigantic demon that I was not allowed to come along and hunt the village was overrun by these huge demons, the one my father was hunting seemed to be one of many. As I warned my mother see simply stood there with a blank expression on her face, she knew we both would not survive this she unlocked a cupboard and gave me a long object that was all wrapped up she told me to run and keep on running and that she loved me and if I saw my father to tell him she loved him very much, he refused to move but as she turned around a tear dropped down her cheek and she pleaded him to go he turned around and began to run.
I could not just leave my mother there how could I condemn her? I was half a mile from our city I ran back twice as fast as I did to get here. I ran back to see my father fighting around what looked like my mother, he spun around as he heard my footsteps, nexus were where you? You were supposed to be with your mother no matter no get over here and help me I cannot defeat them on my own. As I took my dagger from my pouch and tore the material that was sealing the object my mother had gave me , I had a feeling she would do all she could to help me so it must be something of immense power, as the material tore I found out that it was a blade and I rushed in to defeat my father, the creatures had chains all over there body and were covered in a thick black smoke, how father and I defeated them I never know. But perhaps it was rage that these fiends dare touch the woman we both love. Our movements were a synchronised as a swan in aviation we leapt from creature to creature using everything to our advantage when all seemed well and the creatures no longer moved mother stood up father and I had big grinning faces she started to move erratically twisting, she began to scare father and  I the black for seemed to swallow her and she rose ten times taller than normal with round glowing eyes, she stared at us, father and I knew what we had to do no matter how much it pained us, chains shot from the monster I used to call mother and tightened the squeeze on my father the chains gripped loosened the grip I had on me, I managed to wriggle free and reach my blade I went over to my father s blade to pick it up and he screamed a no I wasnt sure why but that became clear after I picked up the blade it sent a shock throughout my body causing me to fall onto my knees, but no I was not going to lose my father and mother I picked up his blade once more endured the incredible pain and rested mine in my holster I climbed the chains that rested on my mothers side, as I climbed on top of her the grip on my father was loosened as there was nothing he could do or so I thought, the creatures attention was now focused on me chains shot from every direction with one swipe of my fathers blade they were easily cut down my father seemed to be standing still looking up towards the sky but my attention was on reliving my mother of the state she was in I ran to her head and drew my blade. My blade and my fathers entered the head of the creature, It was set on shaking me off my father seemed to glow a mixture of colours as he raised his palm freezing the beast he shouted now Nexus, end this save your mother. Before the blades entered the beast once more I had a flash of my mother telling me she loved me and how she loved my father. I yelled father, mother wanted me to say how much she loved you, Goodbye mother I love you. The chains disappeared the cloud of black smoke I jumped of the creatures side and began to cry the creatures shell disappeared and left my mother lying on the floor as I glanced around and the other corpses I  realised they were all people. Who would do such a thing?
As my father approached me he told me to do something that will stick with me for the rest of my life.

----------

